# Free Diving Destin



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Headed to Destin Saturday to do some spearing, anyone know of any good free diving spots you can get to without a boat? Anyone is welcome to come, and if you have a boat we can help with costs.

Thanks


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Kent and I are going spearfishing in shalimar so depending on
What time your going out I might join you after.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

good luck seeing anything, the water is very dirty.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

As long as the vis is better than here I'll be happy. My buddies have backed out on me, but I still want to go.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Anyone want to meet in Destin and do some free diving spearing? I'm open for anytime, and can help with expenses if the need arises.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Also a little heads up, the poker run is this weekend and there's hundreds of cigarrettes boats doing 100 across the bay all weekend so be careful, but good luck


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

It looks like me and kent are actually going to dive at destin. I'll let you know the meet time once we figure it out.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up, sounds good Matt I'll send you a pm with my phone number.


----------

